
Stockpiling Ventilators for Influenza Pandemics - ineedasername
https://www.researchgate.net/publication/317169931_Stockpiling_Ventilators_for_Influenza_Pandemics
======
ineedasername
TL;DR: The article models on Texas for mild, moderate & severe pandemics.
(Severe == 1918 Spanish Flu)

Recommended stockpiles depend on risk threshold, e.g., probability of a
certain number of people that need a ventilator going without one.

Recommended stockpiles range from about ~300 (mild) to ~1100 (moderate) to
~15,000 (severe)

